# How do I check whether Adobe Flash Player 11 is working ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I check whether Adobe Flash Player 11 is working ?
I have it installed.
What browser app. do you use for Android 2.3 which can test ?


Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If it installed correctly, and you are able to browse the web without it crashing, then it's working.

There should be a default browser that you can use. If you don't like that one, there are many alternatives, just use the marketplace and search.


----------

